# boxing instead of cardio???



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

hello people. I have been alternating weights and cardio on a daily basis. BUT i really want to get into boxing so was wondering if its ok to swap cardio days for an hour on the punch bag? I need to lose weight at the moment thats a huge priority of mine.

opinions please


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd say yes mate. I did a few sessions on the bag with one of my mates a while ago and it was killer. Definately gets the heart rate up.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Some people will say no, and those are the kind of people who are stuck in the 1980's.

Boxing, along with MMA, is in my opinion the best form of fitness there is. You may have to adjust your bodybuilding exercises, so you are doing less volume and weight to keep you injury free and supple, but that's it.

I'm a firm believer in boxing and its benefits. Do it for an hour a day 3 times a week, as well as your weights (on alternating days) and you will see quality gains, and you will be a damn sight fitter and healthier then most bodybuilders (providing you have a clean diet of course).


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

do it in small bursts with regular rest periods and it will work fine with even bodybuilders, any long anaerobic exercise causes muscle loss!!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

excellent thanks for the quick responses guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

An hour on the punchbag is going to be hard! Boxing training is by far the hardest type ive ever done! Feel **** at the time but great after!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skipping is also a great form of cardio.

A firm staple in any boxing gym.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive just started kick boxing and is great!!

I can go for a gd half hour on cross trainer then more on the bike... but kickboxing gets my heart racing compared to other cardio i do in the gym!

Plus its fun


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

An hour on the bag, mate, no way. minute on 30 secs off for as long as you can, build up but

an hour is never gonna happen if your bag routine is correct.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Just remember - if your going to spar make sure you keep your defence up! broken noses aren't much fun


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

someone posted an interview with John Hodgson the other day and he was doing bag work for cardio - I say if it's good enough for him it's good enough for anyone else!

I'm sure I've seen TinyTom say about some martial arts training as well

I would go for it, as most others have said on here it's good fun compared to other forms of stationary cardio


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I train in a boxing gym with few mates were doing- 15min interval skipping, 3 x 8 min rounds 1 mins rest, then circuits for 15 min. Get into it if you want to be very lean.

Ps we have built up to this level, start at min and half rounds


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to do a spot of bag work after my weights session.

If you think you can manage an hour on the bags you are either ultra fit or in for a big shock!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

oooh noo i dont do 1 hour constant i break it up into 3 min rounds. with a quick stop and sip of water inbetween.  iv been doing it but i thought i better just check its cool to swap it for my boring treadmill/crosstrainer days


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

I used to train with a mate of mine for a couple of years who helped run an ABA club, I have to say that it was the most intense cardio (bags, pads and sparing) I have ever done and the leanest I have ever been in my life! I think its also alot more fun than just using a cardio machine.

get some proper wraps for your wrists and 14-20oz gloves (20's are a killer!) or your wrists and hands will be too mashed up to weight train!

You will also find, the more muscle bound you are, the harder you will find it especially to keep your hands up and use proper technique! technique is the key or else you will end up injured and not be able to train at all!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Boxing isn't just the case of hitting a bag lol. Get on the pads, do some sparring, skipping, boxes etc. But i'd love to see some1 go all out on a bag for 15 minutes flat, lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

The Rave said:


> I used to train with a mate of mine for a couple of years who helped run an ABA club, I have to say that it was the most intense cardio (bags, pads and sparing) I have ever done and the leanest I have ever been in my life! I think its also alot more fun than just using a cardio machine.
> 
> get some proper wraps for your wrists and 14-20oz gloves (20's are a killer!) or your wrists and hands will be too mashed up to weight train!
> 
> You will also find, the more muscle bound you are, the harder you will find it especially to keep your hands up and use proper technique! technique is the key or else you will end up injured and not be able to train at all!


Yh i agree, so easy to **** a hand or your wrist up boxing, done it countless times!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i have just started boxing again (used to do kickboxig long time ago ) but i find it hard to juggle with my weights, im lifting 3 times per week in an upper / lower split 5x5 . but on days im not lifting an get to boxing i feel absolutley mashed ,

anybody got any advice to get round this?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i have just started boxing again (used to do kickboxig long time ago ) but i find it hard to juggle with my weights, im lifting 3 times per week in an upper / lower split 5x5 . but on days im not lifting an get to boxing i feel absolutley mashed ,
> 
> anybody got any advice to get round this?


Stop boxing or bbuilding, or cut down on Boxing, if your training for boxing, gym

and work, its just too much, you'll be worn out and over trained in no time.

I've done such things before, unless your a young teen/early 20's its a no no IMO


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Stop boxing or bbuilding, or cut down on Boxing, if your training for boxing, gym
> 
> and work, its just too much, you'll be worn out and over trained in no time.
> 
> I've done such things before, unless your a young teen/early 20's its a no no IMO


but surely boxers must do some form of weight training aswell as there extensive boxing work , i saw a thing on frank mir( altho i know mma ) an he was hitting big heavy compounds 3 times per week to get strength up amongst his fighting . so it must be possible surely?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i have just started boxing again (used to do kickboxig long time ago ) but i find it hard to juggle with my weights, im lifting 3 times per week in an upper / lower split 5x5 . but on days im not lifting an get to boxing i feel absolutley mashed ,
> 
> anybody got any advice to get round this?


lol welcome to my world, martial arts and lifitng, is a bitch to balance, Id rather do martial arts on days I train with weights, as I need rest days for rest, make sure your diet is fine tuned so enough calories to get your through.

Drink some carbs throughout the boxing (dosnt have to be alot 15-30g should suffice of HI gi carbs) take a pwo shake after boxing as well, your muscles are being torn when you spar etc so treat it like a weights sessions.

Look into join supplementation, vitamins and minerals, vitamin C especially take it PWO after weighst and boxing.

Glutamine and creatine as well will help, creatine dont load it, just enough to get you physically ready before training and pwo recovary. Glutamine should be taken morning, during workouts, post workout and before bed.

Stretch, stretch, stretch and stretch! Very important, do some dynamic before weights, static after, make sure you warm up as well, I shadow box before weights cus its quick n easy to warm myself up.

Hope this helped


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> lol welcome to my world, martial arts and lifitng, is a bitch to balance, Id rather do martial arts on days I train with weights, as I need rest days for rest, make sure your diet is fine tuned so enough calories to get your through.
> 
> Drink some carbs throughout the boxing (dosnt have to be alot 15-30g should suffice of HI gi carbs) take a pwo shake after boxing as well, your muscles are being torn when you spar etc so treat it like a weights sessions.
> 
> ...


thank mate much appreciated , what sorts of lifting program are you running?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> thank mate much appreciated , what sorts of lifting program are you running?


PRRS Routine, power rep range and shock by eric broser.

So week 1: power 4-6 reps

week 2 rep range: 8-12 reps

Week 3 Shock: Super sets and drop sets basically with little rest

Just started it so cant say what its like to be fair.

IMO just do Push/Pull/legs, or Upper/lower

I use to do

Monday: Upper low rep and Martial arts

Tuesday: Rest

Wed: Lower high reps and martial arts

Thurs: Rest

Friday: Upper high reps and martial arts

Sat: Legs Low reps

Sun: Rest

but it depends how often your doing the boxing tbh mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> but surely boxers must do some form of weight training aswell as there extensive boxing work , i saw a thing on frank mir( altho i know mma ) an he was hitting big heavy compounds 3 times per week to get strength up amongst his fighting . so it must be possible surely?


You wanna compare yourself to Frank Mir then go ahead, you can't do both

imo, you could cut down workouts or boxing.

Our routine consisted of

20 mins rope

30 mins bag & pads

20 mins circuit

then upto an hour sparring, thats fecking hard 3 times per week, although there

were some who didn't quite train as hard as they could and maybe these guys

could of done both.

Its only my opinion but its tough, as you've found out!!

When is your body to get rest, I know TT still does KB, maybe hes the best

to ask

I'm thinking about doing a bit of boxing training again, but I won't be training

with squad members, just a bit of bagwork, skipping etc, maybe 2 times per week for 45 mins

I believe this will be Ideal with a push pull legs split, still 2 complete days off


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> You wanna compare yourself to Frank Mir then go ahead, you can't do both
> 
> imo, you could cut down workouts or boxing.
> 
> ...


mate at no point did i compare my self to frank mir i just said i see what he does so it must be possible to run a strength based program around combat sports , as it isnt just mir i just used him as an example .

but i do make you right it is fcuking hard , an it does feel like i had nothing left in me ect , altho i am not aiming to compete or anything literally like you said a couple times a week . more for cardio an just a bit of a hobby to be honest . maybe i wasnt very clear on that point .

thanks for you input anywayz buddy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> PRRS Routine, power rep range and shock by eric broser.
> 
> So week 1: power 4-6 reps
> 
> ...


I did 10 years of MA training TKD, you can't compare it to boxing training or at

least back then you couldn't, too much theory and self defence garbage to

do

and totally different styles, boxing is harder by far and harder than MMA, in

boxing there is no let up, no rests. Its brutal

Don't get me wrong, I love TKD, the banter & comps but people who do MA

and people who box come from differing backgrounds.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I did 10 years of MA training TKD, you can't compare it to boxing training or at
> 
> least back then you couldn't, too much theory and self defence garbage to
> 
> ...


I do BJJ, Thai boxing and MMA...dunno what your on about mate:confused1:

I wouldnt say boxing is harder than MMA, grappling is pretty tough mate...plus it depends, alot of the sessions I do involve tabatas for warm ups, circuits, all of them include sparring etc.

But boxing deff tougher than TKD...

Not saying boxing isnt tough...or that its easy to lift weights and bodybuild whilst doin martial arts, just saying its possible, and I agree that one needs to be cut. But it depends how often you train per week.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> I do BJJ, Thai boxing and MMA...dunno what your on about mate:confused1:
> 
> I wouldnt say boxing is harder than MMA, grappling is pretty tough mate...plus it depends, alot of the sessions I do involve tabatas for warm ups, circuits, all of them include sparring etc.
> 
> ...


I wasn't meaning to be derogatory, I would say boxing is harder than MMA as

I've never done MMA

I suppose any type of training is only as hard as the individual doing it, that

was my main point, if your doing boxing, which is the toughest I've ever done,

100%, then it would be hard for me to imagine being able to go to the gym

3/4 times per week and put a good shift in.

Now if I was to only do a bit of boxing, like I hope to, then that would, I hope,

fit in nicely, as I've done this before I'm fairly optimistic

I think you should know I'm 46 so not really a young un:whistling:but fairly experienced:innocent:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I wasn't meaning to be derogatory, I would say boxing is harder than MMA as
> 
> I've never done MMA
> 
> ...


lol I actually agree with you! lol Ive done Muay Thai (thai boxing) but not traditional boxing, I had the same problem though, had to decide bodybulding or fighting...still hard to decide as I want to get a lil bigger but also do the sport cus I love the sport of mma, im competitive as well so I have to do a sport for me to feel sane:laugh: Had thought just get ripped, lean and conditioned and go all out for the MMA though.

Might I add looking very good for 46yrs old! Im 18 haha so err maybye I should be listening to you


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

boxing is cardio, simple enough

there is nothing out there that will compare to boxing (although ive not tried ufc i'll be honest), i have heard thai boxing training is where its at but i did conventional boxing

rugby training didn't get anywhere near the intensity no matter how hard i trained, boxing is the best by far

however, one word of warning i will give is to protect the shoulders, i was naive when i did it and was doing a 4 day weights routine along with 2 days of boxing - this effectively meant i was training my shoulders 5 days a week (3 of the days with weights and the other two with the force of throwing hundreds of punches in the gym)

give it a go


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Boxing isn't just the case of hitting a bag lol. Get on the pads, do some sparring, skipping, boxes etc. But i'd love to see some1 go all out on a bag for 15 minutes flat, lol


 :lol: the nearest we got was 15 minutes, 3 minute rounds and then not dropping the hands in the 1 minute inbetween each round, sounds easy, is not! :lol:


----------

